# KBUS driver ERROR (e!COCKPIT)



## Lex (28 April 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bekomme seit dem Einsatz der neuen Wago 750-652 Klemme (Serielle Schnittstelle RS-232/485) beim Programmstart eine Fehlermeldung und weiß nicht woran es liegt. Hoffe das ihr oder der Wago Support mir dabei helfen könnt. Muss die Klemme ausgebaut lassen um die Steuerung mit meiner Wago 750-8204 (FW09) starten zu können. Das hochladen des Programms funktioniert, nur der Start leider nicht.

Fehlermeldung: KBU driver has detected a configuration missmatch and locks start of application.




Gruß Lex


----------



## Tiktal (28 April 2017)

Hab nun leider keine Ahnung vom e!COCKPIT, aber könnte es sein das Du die Klemmen in "falscher Reihenfolge" zusammen steckst, so das die Module nicht mehr mit Spannung versorgt werden?
Oder, ist die Hardware-Konfig vielleicht fehlerhaft?

Gruß

Onno


----------



## fraggle-m (29 April 2017)

Hallo,

Hast Du die Klemme Konfiguriert, oder noch nichts damit gemacht?
Geh mal in Einstellungen der Klemme und Lese mal die Daten von der Klemme, probiere es dann noch mal.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Lex (29 April 2017)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!

Aber der Fehler lag an der "Prozessdatenlänge". Hier muss der Default Wert von "24Byte" eingestellt werden und nicht wie davor mit dem maximalen Wert von "48 Byte". 
Weiß aber nun nicht wieso die CPU oder von was es sonst abhängen könnte, mit der Einstellung von 48 Byte nicht gearbeitet werden kann?

Eventuell das ich nicht die neuste Firmware auf der Klemme installiert habe? Vorhanden ist die v01.01.10(04).
Es gibt aber glaub schon Firmware (06). Wo bekomme ich die Firmware und wie wird sie installiert?
Hoffe da könnt Ihr mir weiter helfen.


Gruß Lex


----------



## fraggle-m (29 April 2017)

Hallo Lex,

an der Firmware liegt es nicht, habe auch eine Klemme mit der gleichen wie Du und die steht auf 48 Byte.
Du mußt das eigentlich nur im I/O-Check einstellen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Lex (29 April 2017)

Hallo Frank,

wie schon gesagt, stelle ich den Wert auf 48Bytes per IO Check, kommt beim Programmstart der KBUS Fehler. Ich versuche es gerne nochmal später.


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (2 Mai 2017)

Hallo Lex,

wenn bei einem Aufbau mit PFC und e!COCKPIT die Größe des Prozessabbildes einer entsprechend einstellbaren Klemme abweichend von der Werkseinstellung eingestellt werden soll, dann muss das aus der e!COCKPIT-Umgebung heraus passieren. Nur dann wird die geänderte Einstellung auch in der Gerätestruktur berücksichtigt. Ich gehe davon aus, du hast WAGO-IO-Check3 unabhängig vom e!COCKPIT vorab gestartet und die Einstellungen auf 48 Byte geändert. In der Gerätestruktur ist dann zu erkennen, dass nur 24 Byte (Werkseinstellung) für die 750-652 reserviert werden. Die Adressen der nachfolgenden analogen bzw. komplexen und auch die aller digitalen IO-Module passen dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Lex (2 Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Info Wago. Ihre Vermutung ist dem auch so.  Wie starte ich aber IO Check3 über e!Cockpit? Habe nichts gefunden. Zusätzlich würde mich interessieren wie ich ein Firmware Update für diese Klemme durchführen kann?


Gruß Lex


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (2 Mai 2017)

Hallo Lex,

um Einstellungen von konfigurierbaren Klemmen unter e!COCKPIT zu ändern bitte wie folgt vorgehen:

- in die Gerätestrucktur wechseln
- im Netzwerk einen Doppelklick auf den PFC ausführen
- wenn die Ansicht des Aufbaus dargestellt wird, mit einem Links-Klick auf die 750-652 gehen und dann rechts am Rand der Arbeitsfläche auf das Wort "Einstellungen" in dem Kästchen klicken.

Danach sollte nach einer Warnmeldung sich IO-Check 3 öffnen und ein Konfigurieren der Klemme erlauben. Nach Änderung und Beenden von IO-Check3 sollten dann auch unter "K-BUS-E/A-Abbild" zur Größe des Przessabbildes passende Array of Byte eingetragen sein.



Zu der Frage nach dem Update für die 750-652: Leider is bei dieser Klemme eine Firmwareupdate nicht möglich.


----------



## Lex (2 Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung! Mit dieser Beschreibung hat es nun auch funktioniert. 

Nochmals vielen lieben Dank.

Nebenbei: Wie kann ich eine Bootaplication manuelle automatisch erstellen über e!COCKPIT, beim hochladen eines Programms auf die PFC? Da bei mir leider seit kurzer Zeit nach einem Spannungsabfall, das Programm immer wieder neu hochgeladen werden muss. Habe auch bereits ein Werksreset auf der PFC200 durchgeführt, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


Gruß Lex


----------

